# Australian V8 Supercars at COTA - Austin 400



## R3d (May 20, 2013)

I'll update the thread as I complete my workflow.




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2013)

Nice shots!

I am so in love with the Audi R8/R10, one of my favorite of the newer sports cars in the last 20 years.


----------



## R3d (May 21, 2013)

Thank you!  The R8 V10's had the crispest, prettiest engine notes all weekend.  Although the Supercars made some pretty spectacular noises as well.

Here's a handful from Friday's pit walk:




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## pisto1981 (May 21, 2013)

What an awesome collection


----------



## DragonHeart (May 21, 2013)

Love them!!!! I have to master panning technique Mr. Miyagi


----------



## R3d (May 21, 2013)

Thanks all!

Here's my final update:




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge Touring Car by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge Touring Car B-Spec by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge Touring Car B-Spec by R3d Baron, on Flickr

More exciting news: some of these photos will appear in a story soon on Speedhunters.com!  If you follow the site, keep an eye out for it!


----------



## mrhbh (May 21, 2013)

Those are awesome..


----------



## gregtallica (May 22, 2013)

All the shots are great, my favorite is probably the photo of that rim. I feel like it should be the cover for a Forza or Gran Turismo game.


----------



## R3d (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys!

That set of wheels was quite striking.  They were sitting outside the Pirelli tent, either cast aside or awaiting new shoes and very badly banged up.


----------



## R3d (Jun 8, 2013)

[FONT=Georgia, serif]Bumping this one last time...  Got some photos and words published!

[/FONT]http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/06/iamthespeedhunter-v8s-thunder-in-texas/


----------



## Starskream666 (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you keep the crisp focus up with the cars as they're panning so fast? AI Servo couldn't keep up with that?


----------



## onehundredoctane (Jun 8, 2013)

Saw your images on Speedhunters then came to comment and saw you already posted a link lol

Great work!!!!!!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2013)

Did they pay you to put that hashtag on your photos? I sure hope they did.


----------



## R3d (Jun 9, 2013)

Starskream666 said:


> How do you keep the crisp focus up with the cars as they're panning so fast? AI Servo couldn't keep up with that?



Practice practice practice!  And tons of burst shooting.  At the end of the day there are a lot of photos that are just unusable.

Thanks octane!  

They didn't.  But it's great exposure for me, and something that will look very good on my resume.  It's not easy to get a full guest feature on that site!


----------



## onehundredoctane (Jun 9, 2013)

R3d said:


> They didn't.  But it's great exposure for me, and something that will look very good on my resume.  It's not easy to get a full guest feature on that site!



I'll second that, being able to put Speedhunters on a resume in the world of automotive photojournalism, that's up there imo.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 12, 2013)

Great series of images. I've started watching a lot of the races. As much as I love Nascar, these guys have it beat by a long shot.  Darrel Waltrip was at one of the races last year and I don't think I've ever seen him so excited watching a race.


----------



## R3d (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words!

I decided to splurge and buy the streaming/replay pass from the site, since the coverage is so lacking here in the states.


----------



## ktan7 (Jun 13, 2013)

LOVE the porches!


----------



## R3d (Jun 13, 2013)

The caymans were just as awesome for the ear to behold as the GT3 cup cars!


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 2, 2013)

Such awesome shots! I particularly like the green/white SLS shot & Cayman shots


----------



## R3d (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheers!


----------

